# 2 days on the Yellow River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

After two days in a row on the Yellow River I'm going to rest tomorrow. The bite was similar to yesterday. By 0800 or so the bream went back to sleep. We should have just quit and come home but tried to catch a few channels until 1100. Did poorly in that department....only 1 small fish but it will be going into the frying pan. We don't know the river (buddy and I) but each trip we learn a little bit more.

Worms worked best for the big bream but crickets did ok overall. We slash fished rather than tightline. Caught maybe a couple dozen or so but kept only 10 of the big boys. 1 shell cracker, 3 chubs (warmouth) and 6 bream were brought home. The rest will grow or feed gars.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Definitely the best river in the area. Choctaw is a close 2nd!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Those babies fried up will be fine, good job!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

That is pretty much how Yellow River is this time of year. Catch them early and late. I plan to be up there on Friday morning and expect the same. Those are some pretty fish. Maybe I will run into you some day. I fish from a 16ft Carolina Skiff.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

auguy7777 said:


> Definitely the best river in the area. Choctaw is a close 2nd!!!! hahahahaha


Almost ready to agree with you. I'm more impressed each time I visit. Like any new water it will take some time to get a feel for the place. The Choctaw is closer to home and will be my primary river but the Yellow sure does have a strong pull once you start fishing it. Hope to fish as often as possible with a couple of friends who live in Crestview. 

Incidentally, what is it with these big military boats running up and down the Yellow? I have seen them both days and they don't slow down for anything. Guys in black T shirts and camo pants.....could be Special Forces I suppose. Only one or 2 guys in each boat. These are big boats with big motors and they put out big wakes. When you see them coming you better hang on if you are tied up fishing


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

bowdiddly said:


> That is pretty much how Yellow River is this time of year. Catch them early and late. I plan to be up there on Friday morning and expect the same. Those are some pretty fish. Maybe I will run into you some day. I fish from a 16ft Carolina Skiff.


Great, will watch for you. I'm in a 14 ft G3/25 hp Yamaha or might be with a buddy in his 18 ft G3 stick steer w/70 Yamaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!! When I get back from my vacation, CREEPIN' is getting worked on so I'll be putting my river boat to work.....Maybe I'll see ya out there too (14 ft stick steer OD green Extreme River Skiff)!


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Incidentally, what is it with these big military boats running up and down the Yellow? I have seen them both days and they don't slow down for anything. Guys in black T shirts and camo pants.....could be Special Forces I suppose. Only one or 2 guys in each boat. These are big boats with big motors and they put out big wakes. When you see them coming you better hang on if you are tied up fishing


Army Ranger training from Camp Rudder on Eglin. It is the final phase of their Ranger training.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Watch out if you fish the Yellow at night. I've broken two aluminum props on it in the last month. Getting kinda expensive for me to keep fishing it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cynical said:


> Army Ranger training from Camp Rudder on Eglin. It is the final phase of their Ranger training.




Thanks, just curious. Some of our nations finest at work. May God Bless them all!


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

That is a great looking mess of bream/warmouth. Lately, I have been filleting the larger ones & broiling them. They are good that way also.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Geezer said:


> That is a great looking mess of bream/warmouth. Lately, I have been filleting the larger ones & broiling them. They are good that way also.


These were big enough to do that, especially the fat warmouth.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yellow River is on fire right now for Bluegills and sunfish. We caught 50 in under an hour and a half. Most were hand size and just under, not to mention we caught some of the largest sunfish I have ever seen. Obliviously there is a trick to it, pm me Walt and ill fill you in..


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Cynical said:


> Army Ranger training from Camp Rudder on Eglin. It is the final phase of their Ranger training.


He is right, probably Rangers but the 7th Special Forces are also doing training from their base just south of the river. Sometimes they are hauling butt and sometimes they are easing along. They are usually on a tight time schedule to drop off or pick up soldiers, so they don't slow down much. Its just part of fishing the Yellow.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing report & pics of your success.
definitely plenty for fishwiches 
catch 'em up.


----------

